# Soooooo disobedient!!!!!!



## NikkiB

Hi all!
Sorry but I need a good moan to make me feel better :rant:

Samson is 9 months now and he's going through his awful teenage stage. I was prepared for it and knew it would be difficult as I've heard that this is the stage when most dogs are rehomed! But aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!!

He won't come in from garden when called, he just stands there and looks at me. If I go to get him it's a chasing game and he wins!! I've tried treats, pretending to go for a walk, rattling keys, ringing doorbell, but it all only works once and then he's learnt it's a trick. He is far too intelligent!

Had a stand off until half eleven the other night where I refused to go get him and he just sat in middle of garden watching me!!! I was not going to back down and go to him as i'm trying to enforce that I'M PACK LEADER!!!! I know he wants me to go and try and get him so he can run off! 

Now he's started digging holes in the lawn to piss me off even more! Even if he's desperate for a wee he'll go straight over and start digging. I swear he knows it winds me up!! I've now taken to keeping his harness on so I can go grab him to stop him and he will really try to bite me to stop me from taking him in. I totally ignore his biting and firmly shout no and pull him back into the house to stop his fun. It's a good job it's warm and dry out there at moment. This is going to get awful when it gets wet. 

Please help me with advice. I'm soooooo frustrated with him at moment!

Please tell me this doesn't last long!!!!!


----------



## Fiver

Oh Nikki
I'm sorry to laugh at your post, are you sure you haven't got my dog living with you.
Milo went through a phase of doing this and to be honest, on occasion, still does it but not as often. He was worse when my hubby tried to get him to come in, I think he could hear the desperation in his voice and the little so and so would stand in the middle of the lawn in the dark. Sometimes he would come right up to the back door and they would glare at each other, well it was more my hubby glared ,I swear Milo was smiling.Great fun, such a lovely game of catch me if you can for Milo. Not so for my hubby, he would get so annoyed which made Milo do it more. I on the other hand ignore him if he won't come in (Milo not my hubby) and eventually he comes in to see whats going on and then it's a race to the door to shut it before he can go back out.
We let Milo out for his last toilet about 2 hours before we go to bed that way there's plenty of time for him to come back in on his own without getting fraught and chasing him round.
It does get better, keep your voice calm


----------



## wiz1908

I feel your pain! Reading your post I thought oh Enzo was just like that then suddenly thought I can't pin point the moment he stopped! It will be like that for you, think back to some naughty things your dog used to do & I bet some of them you can't remember stopping but they did. This like them is a phase - albeit a very annoying phase. I bet he can sense your frustration & keeping you waiting for him to come in is getting your attention, however much that attention gets him told off its still attention. Make the most of no wet mud in the garden & ignore him, try to stay calm & when he comes in don't speak to him at all just clean him up if necessary - no treats then do your normal nightime routine. If he does come in quickly then lots of praise & a treat. Hopefully he'll soon learn that coming in when told is much nicer. Shaking enzo "bag of chicken or cheese" normally got him to come in. Hope it gets better for you soon


----------



## dio.ren

Your post made me laugh and then I realized I better not laugh too much cause Molly is going to be 9 months soon Maybe because you get frustrated he picks up on it and it makes him misbehave more?? I know that Molly is like that if she has wet paws and she is biting at the towel when I dry them it makes me mad so she bites it more. If I stay calm she only licks my hand. It's like they know what sets us off

I hope Molly might skip this phase but with my luck she will probably be a little devil dog At least I know that they go through this so thanks for posting I had no clue they did this.


----------



## dcee

Sounds very familiar... We even resort to full lock dow mode. Lock the door turn the lights off and hide in the other room peeking out the window to see if he comes to the door or not. He does seem better with time though although there are those annoying days when he just wants the chase in the garden but it's always at the wrong time...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fiver

dcee said:


> Sounds very familiar... We even resort to full lock dow mode. Lock the door turn the lights off and hide in the other room peeking out the window to see if he comes to the door or not. He does seem better with time though although there are those annoying days when he just wants the chase in the garden but it's always at the wrong time...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Oh yesss, we've done that  Absolutely daft...2 adults hiding and whispering in the dark behind doors and then lunging at the door to shut it before the blasted dog escapes again. The triumph of getting to the door first as the 2 of us plus Milo who now realises his mistake, is a joy to savour. Pathetic really , I now have a vision in my head of poo owners having a nightly ritual of skulking around their homes trying to out wit naughty poos.

Val


----------



## dio.ren

Fiver said:


> Oh yesss, we've done that  Absolutely daft...2 adults hiding and whispering in the dark behind doors and then lunging at the door to shut it before the blasted dog escapes again. The triumph of getting to the door first as the 2 of us plus Milo who now realises his mistake, is a joy to savour. Pathetic really , I now have a vision in my head of poo owners having a nightly ritual of skulking around their homes trying to out wit naughty poos.
> 
> Val


Too funny how those little poo's can so manipulate us


----------



## Jayded

I'd take him out on a leash, personally. My back yard is way too big for that kind of thing, Ringo would find himself sleeping outside the first time he did it, and on a leash after that. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

Have to admit that most of the day, as long as someone is home and the weather is ok, the back door is open and the dogs and children go in and out at will. Last walk at night is always a walk out on to the fields at the back ours between 9:30 and 10:30.
Less frustration - but possibly more holes in the lawn!!!


----------



## tessybear

Dexter does this to me sometimes. Usually when I am going off to work or on my way to bed. Both times he knows I'm in a hurry and does it deliberately. The only thing that works is a high value treat that I keep in a special pot. (Only fresh liver or frankfurter works) When he sees the pot and hears it rattle he will come. If he doesn't come first time I shut the door immediately and try a bit later. I also let him out a good 15 minutes before I need him in.


----------



## DB1

Oh dear poor you, I must admit I didn't really notice any bad teenage behaviour because Dudley was never that good in the first place and it was just a continuation of his naughty puppy phase!! We have a long line which Dudley has on when he goes into the garden, this is only to stop him getting in with the chickens, he can reach half way down the garden but not as far as their run. Just thought it would be a good idea for you to use one as well and you can just pull him in on it when you need to. (you may find it useful when out as well as recall often goes out of the window at this stage too).


----------



## NikkiB

Thanks so much everyone. I've had a good laugh at your posts which has made me feel loads better.
Knowing I'm not the only one helps and when you hear someone else's story it's really funny and makes me laugh at my own situation! 

Last wee before bed is now a quick walk on lead as when I am tired it's worse so that should stop that.
As for holes in the lawn - I've always fancied a courtyard garden. Every time he digs a hole I'm gonna stick a slab on it!!!!!


----------



## NikkiB

DB1 said:


> We have a long line which Dudley has on when he goes into the garden, this is only to stop him getting in with the chickens, he can reach half way down the garden but not as far as their run. Just thought it would be a good idea for you to use one as well and you can just pull him in on it when you need to. (you may find it useful when out as well as recall often goes out of the window at this stage too).


I have a long lead so will try this today! He hates wearing it in garden but it might make him realize he can't win!!! Daren't even try taking him off lead on park at the moment with his disobedient attitude!


----------



## loopyloo

I laughed when I read about you all lunging for the door as soon as the dog comes in because it's exactly the same in our house at times  As everyone else has said - it's always when you're in a hurry to get them in that they're naughty. Raff knows that if I'm standing close to the door when I call him, then there's a very good chance that I'm going to close the door so he gets selective hearing


----------



## tessybear

I meant to add Bonnie is a dreadful digger and my lawn is full of holes!


----------



## Cat 53

I think I was lucky that Max reached this age when the weather was awful. He was wise enough to know that he was warm and dry indoors and with a treat waiting!


----------



## Jayded

NikkiB said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I've had a good laugh at your posts which has made me feel loads better.
> Knowing I'm not the only one helps and when you hear someone else's story it's really funny and makes me laugh at my own situation!
> 
> Last wee before bed is now a quick walk on lead as when I am tired it's worse so that should stop that.
> As for holes in the lawn - I've always fancied a courtyard garden. Every time he digs a hole I'm gonna stick a slab on it!!!!!


Oh my goodness I love the slab idea! That is Fabulous!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## flounder_1

We use the toddler method with Lolly. If she won't come in from the garden I start counting backwards from 5 using a loud firm voice. When I get to 1 I shut the door and leave her outside for a good 5 minutes. 

Now I usually only have to start counting and she comes running! Lolly has never dug our garden up though so I am happy to leave her outside alone for a while. I can see this method won't work if you have a digging scamp!

Do you do other things to assert your top dog status? Like making him wait until you say before he can eat his food. Walking through doors before him? Taking treats and toys away from him etc If you've got a particularly confident dog who things he's the boss it may be worth putting him in his place!

The other thing to remember of course is like any other stage - it will pass quickly! Remember the biting and puddles stage? Probably seems a distant memory now as will the teenage stage in a few months.


----------



## JasperBlack

Jasper loves being outside and hates it when I call him in. 8/10 times he will but the other 2/10 he will rip plants out of the garden and run round and round looking at me going ha ha ha haaaaa! I usually get a ball to distract him. I find this usually happens if he's a bit bored and wants someone to play, if they don't he makes his own entertainment. Have you tried playing with him on the garden before he gets up to mischief, then while you have his attention calling him in (after he's tired out). Worth a try  good luck, jasper 10 1/2 months so is also going through his teenage phase, cheeky monster x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog

Oops aren't teenage years a pain. 
Millie was a digger, sometimes she'd be out there having a whale of a time and I'd be oblivious to her digging. :0 Other times I'd catch her at it and tell her off. 

Touch wood she's grown out of it and hasn't dug the lawn for about a year  

They do grow out of it.


----------



## mairi1

I have no doubt that Samson will grow into such a lovely gentle doggy...he's just got a bit of character about him... No real badness. 

I always smile when you talk about him and enjoy reading our posts 

xxx


----------



## NikkiB

He's been slightly better the last couple of nights. I've been praising him like mad when he does decide to come in when called. I've also walked him for his last wee so we don't have a stand off when i'm tired. 
Also I've stuck a small round stepping stone slab on the 5 holes he's dug and now he's stopped digging! It's like if he can't see the hole he can't remember how much fun it is to dig in it! How long this will last until another appears i'm not sure!
Also I've made his walks a lot longer just in case he wasn't getting enough exercise. That's both of us shattered now!!!


----------

